# Test/review of Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA 2019



## HKJ (May 21, 2019)

[size=+3]Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA 2019[/size]







Official specifications:

Nominal voltage: 1.5V
Chemical system: Lithium Disulfide (Li/FeS2)
Storage temperature: -40° ~ 60°C
Operating temperature: -40° ~ 60°C
Maximum discharge current: 2.5A
Maximum pulse discharge current: 4A (2s on / 8s off)
Shelf life: 20 years at 21°C
















































Being lithium batteries means they maintain close to 1.5V until they are nearly empty. It looks like this battery has some sort of over current protection.
















Discharging at low current (10mA) shows the higher voltage (1.7V) from these batteries, but there is no extra capacity to be gained.








[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

These battery are the best primary batteries around, but also rather expensive and some equipment may have problems with the high voltage.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
Compare to other AA/AAA batteries: Alkaline/NiMH/Lithium


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 21, 2019)

I’ve got 3 trail cameras that specifies to use the Energizer Ultimate Lithium battery for maximum run time. The cameras take 16 batteries so at the best price I could find, it cost me close to $25 in batteries per camera. 

We had a mixed winter with a couple of weeks with sub 10 degree Fahrenheit temps. 

I checked the cameras every two weeks and on average they activated10-12 times a day recording both stills and 3 minute video clips. 

The batteries were installed New Year’s Day and still going strong.


----------

